# Netzwerkbrücke?



## Sway (21. Mai 2002)

Wofür ist denn die Netzwerkbrücke? (XP / Netzwerkverbindungen >> rechte Maustaste auf die Netzwerkkarte)


----------



## Kurini (21. Mai 2002)

Also wenn das ist was ich dnek dann ist das ne brücke halt die du unterbrechen kannst dann wird die netzwerk verbindugn mit dem anderne pc unterbrochen so das keine verbindung entsteht !


----------



## Naj-Zero (24. Mai 2002)

Meines Wissens nach kann man mit der Netzwerkbrücke mehrere Netzwerke verbinden, z.B. WLAN und Ethernet.


----------

